# New Member / Pic's Of Poodle Cuts



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,
I am a new member, I have been browsing the site for a couple of weeks now and love to talk everything poodle so .......
I have 2 spoos, Savanna 2 yr. apricot and Vegas, white will be 1 this month.
He looks so much like Gunther that I had his hiking pic pulled up and my kid's thought it was Vegas. I will have to post pic's of him and Savanna. 
Anyway, the reason I put this in "grooming". There is a site arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com that has poodle cuts A through Z that I go to all the time. I am always looking for a new cut. Savanna is in a pet Lion Trim, and Vegas was in a show puppy cut which was really nice but a lot of work so I just went to the lamb cut and it is cute too.
Also, there is a grooming spray that I use that my groomer turned me onto, she is also the breeder of Vegas and she uses Crown Royale Magic Touch No. 3 for her show poodles. I like the smell of it but it can be strong if you like a lighter scent you may not like it or you can dilute it more.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Grooming spray?*

... what does that do other than smell?


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyler said:


> ... what does that do other than smell?


The Magic Touch grooming spray is good when working through mats (detangling), helps prevent matting, repels dirt. It gives a natural shine without build-up, and I never brush them dry so I just give them a quick spritz daily when brushing.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah! Thanks!


----------

